# Looking for an owners/repair manual - 1979 Johnson, 25 HP



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on where to find one?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Clymer makes good shop manuals, I bought one for a 1979 35hp Johnson at Freeway Sports in Fenton a few years ago, then resold it on Craigslist when I was done with it. They sometimes come up on Feebay too. 

I don't know if they make any manuals for marine stuff or not but avoid anything put out by Haynes. Junk...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is one on ebay for 32 bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1979-JOHNSON-OUTBOARD-25-35-HP-OWNERS-MANUAL/350431974699

iboats has them as well:

http://www.iboats.com/Evinrude-25-hp-Outboard-Manuals-1973-1979/dm/view_id.439530

The above both appear to be original factory maunals or copies of the original.

These guys claim you can download a manual for 5 bucks but check out what you are getting carefully:

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/170662094-1973-1990-johnson-evinrude-2-to-40

There are a bunch more options. I went to yahoo.com and typed in "repair manual johnson 25 horse 1979".


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually just found that the local library has one. It's currently checked out (of course), but I think I'll try that before coughing up the $$.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Selore said:


> Actually just found that the local library has one. It's currently checked out (of course), but I think I'll try that before coughing up the $$.


Good point on the library; I have gone that route in the past for vehicle service info in the past but didn't click for me that they might have outboard shop manuals.

I think the Ohio Public Library (or maybe it was the Cincinatti Public Library?) has most manuals available online, but you have to have an library card thru them to access... at least that was the trick a year or so ago when I used their service last. I think you can get a library card online, if memory serves, for $5. 

Iboats used to have a bunch of free manuals online but I heard through a friend the other day they yanked the pdf's from their site due to copyright issues.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I did not have any luck finding a free pdf version anywhere (yet).


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Update: anyone looking for service manuals should check out: http://boatinfo.no/lib/library.html# I just found the site. it has a ton of free manuals.

Great resource, and the price is right!


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

kencook.com....not free though


----------

